# What am I?



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Tell them you're the crazy Halloween lady. Come up with a back story as to why you're so Halloween obsessed.  

If you have any of that pumpkin fabric left you should replace the band on your hat with it.


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

Love the hat idea! I'll see if I can give it a go.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

i don't know what it is but i love it!!! great job on all the things you made - have you got a picture in full with everything on so we can see it all together? the hat has a pimp like feel to it so maybe something along those lines? Halloween pimp? get a cane to go with it - I think this calls for boots of some kind - you could probably decorate them to match what you have made so far.


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't have a full pic yet, when I get a chance I'll get all dressed up and take a photo. I do have a pair of fishnets but am up in the air about the footwear. I have boots but they are not at all comfortable and I'll end up breaking something if I try wearing them while taking care of the kids (3 and 6 months). I tried looking for a pair of army boots at Value Village but no luck.

My daughter says I'm a wizard lol.


----------



## djsmackmackey (Oct 3, 2008)

You could be a she-pimp with that hat. Love the corset!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

awesome costume.
wizard is cool. or change the hat to a witche's hat.
and add a pumpkin fabric band to the new hat.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Combat boots (or similar style) would be cute. And you could use a matching Halloween ribbon as laces.


----------



## Fangoria (Oct 26, 2008)

I dont think this is appropriate for this site, I think I can see yur crack.


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

right. it's a picture of the back of a corset, a pic of a skirt and one of my hat. nothing unacceptable there unless you are referring to the lack of gore? then maybe it doesn't fit.

oh and i can assure the only crack in the photo is in the beadboard.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm tempted to suggest "Red Hat Gone Wild" since the Red Hatters wear a lot of purple too...except of course you've got at least 30 years before you'd be elligible.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Fangoria said:


> I dont think this is appropriate for this site, I think I can see yur crack.


Hmm...if you aren't sure what you're seeing then maybe you shouldn't worry about it.


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

I had to google Red Hat. Yeah in another 22 years...lol.

I can't find combat boots anywhere, I'll probably end up walking around bare footed. 

My dh says she pimp as well but I can't exactly tell kids that (if any show up at the party). The costume in reality is more cute than sexy anyway especially with the puffy sleeved shirt I made for it.

What I really wanted was wings and aviator goggles so I could go as a fairy but couldn't find any.


----------

